# Smoked Duck and Cauliflower Soup



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been making this soup for the past 18 years every year in October. I save plucked ducks for this recipe specifically. The original recipe does not call for smoked ducks, but I prefer it much better with the smoked meat. It's a Paul Prudhomme recipe. Even if you don't like cauliflower-this recipe is awesome! The cauliflower when smothered down to nothing smooths out and the bite is gone. It compliments the duck beautifully.

Puddle Ducks rinsed, patted dry, coat of fig syrup to help suck up the smoke for the stock...








Onda smoker for @180* for 2 hours, just long enough to get a little smoke on them, then in the stock pot for 6 hours to fall apart...


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2017)

I always throw a yard bird or two on the smoker after I pull the ducks off since I have the smoker out and fired up, might as well use the smoke right??? I Crank the heat up to 275~300* and chickens are done in about 3 hours.






The soup is a 2 day process, so the chickens are for supper. Might take one and make a gumbo this week since it's getting cold now with lows in the 40's.


When the duck stock is finished, I'll pull the birds, let them cool, then pick the meat while I concentrate the duck stock down for the soup. More pics tomorrow....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm in.
Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 23, 2017)

Okay, I’m in. A recipe to convince me to pluck ducks is worth following.


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 23, 2017)

Okay, I’m in. A recipe to convince me to pluck ducks is worth following.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

So good, you had to say it TWICE!:D


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Why plucked ducks? Well, it's really not the same without it. You need all those bones (neck too, look in the cavity and you will see the necks) to make the rich stock which is the base for the soup. When I make duck gumbo-I use whole plucked ducks as well.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

The Recipe:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/soups/meat09.htm

I am doing this recipe X4 with 11 big ducks- mallards, pintails, greys mostly. Might have a widgeon in there too.

Should end up with about 4.5 gallons of soup most of which I will freeze to bring to the camp, some I will share with friends and family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in too!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Alright, let's get this soup going.

8 sticks of butter inda pot
:






Along with the cauliflower, celery, onions and garlic to stew down and brown enough just to get a little color on the cauliflower...







Stir it every now and then and let it stew.

I am needed to help move my Aunt's mother into a new room at an assisted living center @4:30pm so I will turn the fire off and let the veggies get soft. I'll finish up when I return.


----------



## troutman (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm probably 3 hours from you....when's the dinner bell ring ?  I got an _ahnvee_ for some duck soup.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Cooking resumes...

stewing the veggies.





The recipe calls for ~25 minutes to stew down the veggies, but I find when cooking a big 4x batch it usually takes up to an hour to boil the water off before you can braise the veggies to get a little color on them.

The stock pulled out of the ice chest. I put it on the stove to warm to temp. for inclusion into the soup.






Ended up with about 5# of duck meat off the birds. chopped and ready to add at the finish.


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 24, 2017)

Hate to ask this but my waterfowl hunts have been a bust last few years. Has anybody used store bought ducks


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

troutman said:


> I'm probably 3 hours from you....when's the dinner bell ring ?  I got an _ahnvee_ for some duck soup.



Sure wish SMF had smell-o-mail.....I'd send you a wiff.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> Hate to ask this but my waterfowl hunts have been a bust last few years. Has anybody used store bought ducks



Yes, the original recipe calls for domestic duck. I've never made the soup with domestic duck, but it would be milder as far as the meat, and would be good.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Forgot to mention, I smoked the ducks with applewood pellets.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 24, 2017)

Your gonna do Justin Wilson proud!

Loved that guy. Was a funny cook I still remember from the 60s and 70s


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Justin Wilson is an 'Honorary Cajun', he was born in Mississippi; but we'll claim him. <wink>


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

OK, veggies have some color on them (I like to add the bell pepper at the end so it won't get bitter) Time to pull out the immersion blender and mash the veggies to smooth it out. Not all the way, I like to leave some chunks for texture.

Before






After






Add 4 cups of flour to tighten it up...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Whisk it in good, then slowly add the warm stock to the soup base.





Now to let it all come together.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Add 4 pints of heavy whipping cream...





And 1/4 cup of Brandy (or a little more to taste)...





Stir it good, and bring to a boil slowly. I can't stress that enough...slowly so the flour and cream don't burn. Then reduce heat to simmer for ~30 minutes...


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

I want to add here, You can also make this soup with left over turkey dark meat from thanksgiving. Works very well as a replacement for duck. And I have even made this soup with wild turkey legs and thighs.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

I make my own Cajun Waterfowl rub and use it to season this soup. About 1/4 cup.

You can substitute 50/50 poultry seasoning and Tony's or any other cajun seasoning.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Add the pasley flakes and sliced green onion...






Stir in, then add the meat...






Stir in, let the meat come up to temp. for about 5 minutes, check the seasoning, then it's time to EAT!







And as always-watch for pellets, those steel shot are hell on teeth!


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice thread and soup!

Mike


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Mike! It's really good!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2017)

IDS, Great looking soup and it would be worth a steel pellet for a bowl of that soup!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks crazymoon, once the meat breaks up a little, most all the remaining pellets drop to the bottom anyway. Gotta be real careful with that last spoon in the pot. I pour it out on a plate and then pick the pellets out.

The soup IS good. try it with a domestic duck...


----------



## griz400 (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks real nice .. I was unsure about the outcome ... just sounded funny , but I like all the ingredients ... and it sure turned out nice ...points to for this bowl of soup ..


----------



## sailingcal21 (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice indeed.  Always looking for good stew recipes that don't have starch, gonna definitely give this a try.


----------

